# Free concealed carry training?



## billc (Jan 4, 2014)

I am looking into the fees needed to take the various training classes for concealed carry here in Illinois and they aren't cheap.  Add to that the fee for the actual permit from the state, 150.00 dollars and I can see how people on tight budgets may have a problem in exercising their right to carry a weapon for self-defense.  I'm curious, since those people who worry about voter I.d complain about the 10.00 fee, which can be waived if the individual can't afford it, would they also support waiving the fee for the concealed carry permit?  Also, does anyone know of any firearm instructors offering free training for people who can't afford close to 300.00 in class fees for the classes?  Much like lawyers do pro bono work?   does anyone know of any groups who support the 2nd amendment offering free training?  with that in mind, I am thinking about how I might become an instructor, eventually, and do just that to help spread ability to those who are tight on their budgets.  

Any thoughts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2014)

I am sure there are a few out there but I know no firearms instructors offering pro bono work.  It is expensive but then again having firearms is not cheap either. (trust me I know all about that)


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 4, 2014)

When Texas first introduced concealed carry, I found the class fees to vary widely, also what was included also varied (some took your pictures, and brought in officers to take your fingerprints.). The license to teach a CHL class is expensive, as is the range, classroom, etc.  I'd be shocked if you found one for free. Maybe a reduced rate if you were a member of a club. 

20 years on, and the prices have converged quite a bit. 

In Texas there are ways to get the license fee reduced, but I don't believe ability to pay is one of them. All the discounts are spelled out in the law. It's things like judges, military, police officers, etc.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2014)

That is the big thing right there.  It costs a lot to become a firearms instructor, there are fee's to get a CCW or CPL or CHL.  There is the cost of using the range, classroom, etc.  So personally a $200 overall cost is not really that bad.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 4, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is the big thing right there.  It costs a lot to become a firearms instructor, there are fee's to get a CCW or CPL or CHL.  There is the cost of using the range, classroom, etc.  So personally a $200 overall cost is not really that bad.



I don't think I could teach a CCL class for free.  I might do it for a friend if they pick up the range costs... but I don't see how I could do it for free.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2014)

Exactly nor should any instructor who put in the time and effort to become a ccw instructor teach it for free.


----------



## billc (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course lawyers don't work for all of their clients pro bono, nor do I think that instructors should do that all the time.  However, it might be a good thing to hold a spot in a class for people strapped for cash, single mothers, people under threat by a stalker, those kind of people.  since the right to keep and bear arms is one of the civil rights...it would make an instructor a civil rights worker in a way more in line with their particular interests ...

I know that Larry correa, an instructor and author has trained school personnel for free in his home state of Utah, to help keep them and their students safe.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 5, 2014)

It isn't CCW training, but the Appleseed Project used to waive fees for women training to make it easier to get them into long gun shooting.  I think they moved away from that in the last year or so though.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 24, 2014)

rlobrecht said:


> In Texas there are ways to get the license fee reduced, but I don't believe ability to pay is one of them. All the discounts are spelled out in the law. It's things like judges, military, police officers, etc.



I was looking something up for another forum, and noticed that Texas does have the ability to have the fee reduced in half if you fall below the federal poverty guidelines.


----------

